# Vicious Dog Attack - What would you do?



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

About 5pm yesterday I am making dinner and my daughter and I begin to hear LOUD terrible screaming. We look out our window and see a large rotweiller attacking a girl walking her small dog. The rotweiller was all over them, knocking her down repeatedly and completely ripped apart the small dog. The girl was trying to get away and the large dog kept coming after her. I ran outside as the girl picked up the pieces of her dog and the rotweiller moved off as a ran toward them.

The girl was crying, screaming, and in complete hysterics. I yelled back at my daughter to call 9-1-1, and got to the girl. She was covered in blood (face, head, hair, front of shirt/shorts soaked) and completely incoherent, except for screaming "he is dead, he is dead". I got her seating on a bench in front of her unit (2 doors down from mine) and tried to determine if and how badly she is injured, but it is hard to do since she in bent over clutching the remains to her chest as blood is flowing down her front.

I told her to stay put and ran back to my place (I had stuff on the stove and oven). My daughter had told me that 9-1-1 refused to send police or fire, but did notify animal control. I called 9-1-1 back and told them they need to send police, and possibly an ambulance. Of course, they wanted to know all the details - of which I could not give them much except there's been an attack, don't know injuries, girl is hysteric, etc.

After about 20-30 minutes, a FIRE TRUCK starts coming down the street but stops at the head of the street and turns off the siren. I am trying to take care of the girl as best I can. Got her seated, could not get her talk, although I got her to stop screaming, went into her house and got a towel and tried to get the pieces of dog away from her and wrapped up. Trying to determine her injuries. She is just in sort of a trance saying over and over "it's my fault, it's my fault, it's my fault".

I tell her it's not her fault, and run back to the street and wave my arms at the firetruck up the block. They drive down and park in front of the townhouse, but do not get out of the truck. I tell them what happen and ONE guy seems interested and gets out of the truck. I lead him over to the girl and he is trying to talk to her.

Meanwhile the rotweiller is circle about again on my property (I'm the end townhouse), picking/licking up pieces of guts and blood on the sidewalk that runs past my townhouse.

I ask the fireman still in the truck "Where's the police?" - they say, "I don't know". I start getting a bit frantic, and tell them "I called for the POLICE, if they don't respond, I'm going to put the rotweiller down myself". At this point, they begin to climb out of the truck and say "They'll be here". 

I go back to my house, tell my daugther to stay inside - take the stuff off the stove and out of the oven - and get my glock and leave it inside the door. I step outside to assess the situation and there is one fireman with the girl, a 5 others standing in a circle in the yard. About this time an ambulance arrives - no lights, no siren. One of the paramedics gets out and starts treating the girl. She is not bitten, but is scratched and bruised, and - IMHO - in shock. I inquire about the girl and the paramedic says she's fine, nothing wrong with her.

Now an animal control truck arrives - the rotweiller has disappeared. The animal control folks drive by and look like they are looking for the dog. No one ask about what kind of dog, or has asked me any questions.

Finally a sector car arrives. It parks down the street (about 300 yards away) and an offices walks toward the group of us standing. The officer asks "What happened?", and I reply "A rotweiller attack on a girl walking her dog". His FIRST WORDS ARE "Why isn't your dog leashed?" I tell him "It's not my dog" and he responds "Then why did you call the police?". I don't know what to say. He walks back to his car and I am standing there dumbfounded looking at the firemen.

The paramedics leave WITHOUT treating the girl, other than to wipe some blood off. The cop walks back to me and asks for my name and phone number, then leaves - without ever even talking to the girl.

The firetruck stays for a bit, and some of the crew walk around to see if they can see the dog, then they leave. The girl is still sitting catatonic on the bench outside her townhouse holding the pieces of her dog in a towel. I go over to her, and she asks me to go inside and retrieve her cell phone from her bedroom. I do so and she calls someone and tells them her dog is dead and begins to slide into weeping hysterics. 

At this point one of the other neighbors comes over, and asks what happened? I tell her and we get the girl inside as her screams and crying can be heard up and down the street. I leave her with the other neighbor as the victim says someone is coming over to help her.

I walk back to my place, and walk the sidewalk around the corner of my house. There is blood and bits of dog for about 30-40 feet down the sidewalk. It appears the attack started where the alley crosses the sidewalk behind my townhouse and continued down the street until the intesection in front of my house. I can see the blood trail from that corner down another 60 feet on the sidewalk/grass from my townhouse to hers. I am amazed at the amount of blood from such a little dog.

I go inside, wash up, have dinner. After dinner, I step back outside and right across the street/corner, their are 2 small childen playing on the sidewalk. A toddler about 2 years, and his brother about 4. The dad is on the porch. I go over and tell him what happened and caution him about the dog, which I presume is still loose. It is quiet outside, and I think of the vicious attack that occurred not 2 hours prior. The blood and guts on the sidewalk has now dried and has ants and flies on it.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I think you did about everything a good simaritan should do. Good job in helping this girl out. Not sure what to think about the Police and animal control....


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeez, I don't what to say about that. I cannot believe that the officers or animal control did nothing. Maybe you should send what you wrote up to the media, that seems to be the only thing that lights a fire under them.

Dave


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow- Sadly, had you taken the law into your own hands, you may be in trouble. Can't believe the lack of effort / concern shown by the authorities.

I feel bad for the girl.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Where did this happen? Just wondering what PD this was.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Plano*

This happened in Plano.

I've seen dog vs dog attacks before. But this is first time I've ever seen a dog EAT another dog - and stay in the area picking up pieces.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Where did this happen? Just wondering what PD this was.


And did you get as much info. on these people as possible? Names, etc. if so file a complaint if you really feel they did wrong.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Call every radio and tv station in town and then file a complaint with the the internal affairs dept of the PD. Don't know what city you are in, but most pd's take a very active interest in dog attacks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

where were this little girl's parents?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

What City do you live in? Need to make sure I stay away from there as dispatch along with PD seem quite not right in the heads. 

The fire truck stopped down the street because of scene safety. They have to wait for an officer to secure the scene. The ambulance crew most likely determined the girl had no injuries, other than bruising, so they got a refusal and left. 

Not sure why Animal Control or PD acted that way. Maybe your call took them away from a football game?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txbigred said:


> Jeez, I don't what to say about that. I cannot believe that the officers or animal control did nothing. Maybe *you should send what you wrote up to the media*, that seems to be the only thing that lights a fire under them.
> 
> Dave




Yep


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

As a victim of a dog attack ... my own dog at that ... I sympathize with the little girl.
She may never be the same. Hmph. =/ 

JohnHumbert, I commend you. I wish I could shake your hand.
Local authorities, paramedics, firefighters, police, involved this situation - dropped the ball.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I would definitely call a newspaper, news station, etc, to try and light a fire under the city government. That's just B.S. the way they responded.

S.M.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang John, I'm surprised and disappointed at their response! As you know, normally a "cat stuck in tree" will bring the overequipped Plano swat team. Yep, media oughta know about this one and question Animal Control.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I would make the actions of the police and others known to the extent I could. Contact the media, speak at the next City Council meeting, find out if there is anyone you can report them to. I would rub their nose in it every way I could.

Then, if I ever saw that dog loose again, I'd find a way to kill it without anyone knowing it.


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

I have had this happened to me .It will happen again.Be careful and protect yourself.
If this dog was loose in my area I would put it down. If no protection is provided you must protect yourself or animals from this kind of attack.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> where were this little girl's parents?


That was my thought reading this. It's a good thing that J.H. was there to help her. And possibly a good thing also, that she didn't have to see the other dog being put down to add to the trauma of the event. Of course now there is a vicious dog with the taste of blood lust wandering around unattended. 
The emergency responders in this case really dropped the ball. I understand that they have all types of emergencies to respond to, but they are all important. Now we have to hope and pray that they don't get another to respond to related to this animal.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Well of course a story like this makes me furious on many different levels. 

One, you would think that who are sworn to "Protect and Serve" would give just a slight d#mn! But, they don't, obviously! 

Two, we have a real problem in our society with people and their desire to own large dogs that have a propensity to be violent. It's a shame we live in a society where you have to think twice about protecting yourself with lethal force whilst being threatend by someone or a dog. What happend in this story needs to be some sort of a crime for the dog and who ever owns the dog. The strange question is, how are we going to find out who owns the dog, no one of authority seems to care. And if by chance we do find the dog and its owner, whats going to happen.

And what about the little girl? She was traumatized to a level that she probably needs professional help because of the results of an irresponsible dog and its owner.

The violent dog needs to be shot and the owner needs to be caned!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I would have come unglued. Isn't that what we pay these people to do?


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I don't know*

The girl victim is about 19-20 yo, and lives by herself. She is a small asian, and I see her most mornings/evening walking her dog.

The things that really make me mad and wonder are:

(1) How can a hook-and-ladder respond to a scene 10 minutes BEFORE an ambulance arrives?

(2) How come the polices took 10-15 minutes longer to respond than the fire department?

(3) Why didn't the police get a full witness statement from me or my daughter?

(4) Why did the police/fire leave the scene when the women was obviously in a state of shock? I mean, the just left her there, all bloody sitting on bench holding the pieces of her dog, wailing and crying. Didn't even get her inside!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> The girl victim is about 19-20 yo, and lives by herself. She is a small asian, and I see her most mornings/evening walking her dog.
> 
> The things that really make me mad and wonder are:
> 
> ...


Those relative response times probably represent who is the bussiest at any given time. The rest is, in my opinion, inexcusable. Again, I think that she was blessed to have you there to help her, and not some appathetic jerk.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

unfortunately the dogs usually leave when you come running after them. I have seen 3 dog attacks, one on my niece in my garage with a dog that my stepdad broungh. She was hurt and after I grabbed the dog I had to tend to her wounds in the house or I would have killed the dog right there, no EMS or police would respond as that night the city was in the middle of an ice storm, we had to take her to the hospital ourselves, she was 4.

Other two times were pitbulls in my neighborhood, I had to run out quickly so I could not get my shotgun, I took a knife once and a screwdriver the other time. He ran off both times and didnt get the chance to bite the two kids it was after at the time. I tried to run it down in the street with my truck, the owner saw me, he was pizzed. I called cops and animal control both times and they came within 5 min and made reports but didnt take the dog cause it didnt bite, YET. The parents of the kids the dog was after went off on the owners and I told the owners if I see there dog out and it is on my property, it will die of GS. i have never seen the dog again. iI you ever get into it with a big dog you have to get its neck and not let go of it until it is down and out or it will get you..... I have also knocked out very aggressive dogs with a solid punch to the forehead, a vet I worked for in highschool showed me this with a very agressive chow I was helping him with..... 

If you see that dog again, know that it will attack you and be cautious.... best thing is just to put it down, its a very aggressive dog..... Good job on running it off....


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

John you desirve a lot of greenies for what you did and what you tried to do. How is the girl doing now?
God Bless you man.
Paul


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

this p!sses me off, i almost went through this; this morning. large black lab greeting myself and our two chihuahua's as i took them out to do their business. granted our chihuahua's were raised w/ 3 boxers and a mastiff, they dont know that they are as small as they are. kinda proud/lucky right now that one of the chi's can be nasty mean towards strange dogs around the house, she ran the lab off the property and was it. like i said LUCKY, she just doesn't know.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

John, you did everything possible to help and I commend you...and sent you a greenie!:biggrin: Know that the dog will be back as stated above. You mentioned in your OP that the girl stated it was all her fault...why?

Bruce, more like where was the dogs owner with the leash...

I have myself been bitten, the last of which was just a couple months ago by a very large 100 + lbs. boxer. The owner had him on a leash while I had my lab pup in for shots as he did. He actually had two of these dogs and had a 10 year old holding the leash for the other pooch...yeah the dog obviously outwieghed the girl. Anyways, the dog bit me at the knee and I will not bore you with the details but I will say it is a good thing for the dog we were in a public place!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I called animal control to report a pit bull running loose at a school and they asked why I called about that. I said I have read about several pit bull attacks and could not understand why they would not come get him. They acted like I was the problem and actually sent out a cop to tell me that not all pit bulls are bad.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

John, the only mistake you made was not having enough loaded guns spotted around the house so that you could grab one on the way out the door the first time. Thanks for the efforts.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

BWG, sure it wasnt a mastiff? 100lbs is a rather large boxer, they are considered the small cousin/brother of the mastiff. I have two boxers that are large for their breed and the male is only about 80 lbs tops, he is a fairly large boxer..... My Male and Female are both very docile and friendly with people, all 5 I have had are/were..... anyway, any dog that is up for biting or attacking needs to be taken care of, it just escalates unfortunately....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Argo said:


> BWG, sure it wasnt a mastiff? 100lbs is a rather large boxer, they are considered the small cousin/brother of the mastiff. I have two boxers that are large for their breed and the male is only about 80 lbs tops, he is a fairly large boxer..... My Male and Female are both very docile and friendly with people, all 5 I have had are/were..... anyway, any dog that is up for biting or attacking needs to be taken care of, it just escalates unfortunately....


I dunno, but I do know the freakin dog drew blood and would of got the death pennalty if happened elsewhere! The owner said it was a luv bump...yeah right! I will have to research masiff.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

JohnHumbert said:


> About 5pm yesterday I am making dinner and my daughter and I begin to hear LOUD terrible screaming. We look out our window and see a large rotweiller attacking a girl walking her small dog. The rotweiller was all over them, knocking her down repeatedly and completely ripped apart the small dog. The girl was trying to get away and the large dog kept coming after her. I ran outside as the girl picked up the pieces of her dog and the rotweiller moved off as a ran toward them.
> 
> The girl was crying, screaming, and in complete hysterics. I yelled back at my daughter to call 9-1-1, and got to the girl. She was covered in blood (face, head, hair, front of shirt/shorts soaked) and completely incoherent, except for screaming "he is dead, he is dead". I got her seating on a bench in front of her unit (2 doors down from mine) and tried to determine if and how badly she is injured, but it is hard to do since she in bent over clutching the remains to her chest as blood is flowing down her front.
> 
> ...


I always have a gun at reach distance away so that rotty would have been a dead *****. I would definitely be writing some letters to chief of police or the mayor about the conduct of the police officer/fire fighters.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> where were this little girl's parents?


 Where was the dogs owner and leash? :headknock


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Puma said:


> Well of course a story like this makes me furious on many different levels.
> 
> One, you would think that who are sworn to "Protect and Serve" would give just a slight d#mn! But, they don't, obviously!
> 
> ...


The bolded part is b.s.


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Amen Dave! Great job John!

I'd a similar incident twice with my dog. The first time, I'd just opened my front door to walk the dog when a girl (maybe 9 or 10) walking a 150+lbs. Rot let go of its leash and was all over my little mutt (5ft. from my front door). I started to kick the holy **** outta the Rot and landed a solid punch to its shoulder. It let my dog go and ran off. I took my dog in and went after the girl walking the dog to ask where her parents were. She kept walking without a word and entered a house down the street. I knocked untail her mom came out and explained what happened. She had the nerve to blame me for having a little dog and for her daughter not being stong enough to control it on a leash. I called animal control and was told that all they could do is make a note of the attack and if they got another complaint they could send someone out to talk to the owner. My dog needed stitches and I made the lady pay for vet bill. We have since moved. The second time was in our new neighborhood. I was again walking my dog when a big dog came thru an open gate. As it came at my mutt I went right after it. kicking and punching it with the leash retractor in the head and staying between it and my dog as much as possible. It took off running and my dog was frightened, put unhurt. I walk with a big stick now.


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Wow, you did great but i am appalled at the response of the police ect..
Two weeks ago a loose pit(had a broken chain hanging from it's neck) got a hold of my daughters little dog and was tearing it up,there were small children there also, my daughter got her dog away from the dog and it went home thank goodness but she called police and 2 cars showed up right away and animal control went and took possession of the pit.
It sounds like things in Plano need to be changed. I did ems work for 10 years and i would never have left that poor girl in that condition until she had a friend or someone to help her even if i would have been left behind by my unit.
Bless you for helping her.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

John,
Kudos to you my friend. That is definitely someone's daughter and I pray they are grateful for what you have done. I have been to countless loose animal calls where they are gone before we arrive. Some of the other guys I work with have shot down pit bulls that charged them. I'm a big animal lover and I additionally carry a Taser so I can avoid having to shoot one as much as possible. I have had to Tase some repeatedly after they wanted some my "huevos rancheros" for their main meal and I've seen first hand how vicious some animals can be.
But all this is because our city has an ordinance against loose animals or "dogs at large" that lets us take action and help out the community. You may want to contact your City Hall and ask if there are any ordinances or city codes in effect. Unfortunately, under the Texas Health & Safety Code, the laws of loose animals that are considered dangerous only apply to the threat of death or serious bodily injury to humans and not other animals because their owners are held liable. If you're an animal lover as I am, then you'll agree this is somewhat frustrating. 
What's most important is you put yourself in danger to keep this girl from getting harmed and if that was my daughter, I couldn't be more grateful for a man like you. It's good to see that not all people have lost a sense of stepping up to the plate and putting themselves first!
If that girl wanted to sue the owners though, she has a strong case based on what you told us. I attached a copy of the Texas Consolidated Dog Laws for you to review. Read it over so when you contact City Hall, you can have some type of heads up and if anything, "challenge" them because yesterday sounded traumatizing enough. Who knows, see what programs they have to offer regarding restrictions and how could you act in the absence of law enforcement. Bottom line, you have that duty to protect other people from any serious bodily harm, injury or death and you'd be in the right for putting that dog down. Hopefully that helps 'cause lord knows yesterday must have been so confusing. -Hector

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stustxhealthsafetycode822_001_828_015.htm#s826_047

By the way...of subject John, but I tried that "Fly Spin Bubble" you PM'd me about on my day off and I came up with some jacked up version of a science experiment! :redface:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job.

Now do as has been suggested and send the story to the local paper and maybe the Dallas news.

See if that gets some results.

TH


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

BOOM! Explain later.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> where were this little girl's parents?


How do we know this was a little girl- he just stated a girl and her little dog. Besides that fact, I would have smoke the da*n dog before anyone arrived. My daughters frined was bitten by a rot one evening. I confronted the neighbors about their do and they did nothing about it. It tried the same thing to my daughter. I smoked his arse; I actually ahd the police on the phone when I did this.

Called the POS neighbors and told thekm I killed their dog. They had 4 more (two half bred with a chow); I informed them anymore get out and come into my yard, those too will be smoked.

The next time you see the dog, kill it. If it has tags, take them and mail them to the owner and tell them too they are a POS.

IMO, there should be no such animal as a *rot, pit bull, or bull dog*. They should all be eliminated!!!!!!!! There isn't any good in any one of those breeds.


----------



## yellowmouthangler (May 4, 2006)

Great job being there for that girl John. I read this twice and I'm completely speechless both times. If someones hunting dog (Lab or Golden) had been running loose, they would have rounded him up and made a huge deal about it... a Rot's just too much trouble for most of those lazy ***** animal control folks. Kudos again and hopefully you'll see that Rot again... and be "afraid for your life"... and do what you need to do.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Overboard said:


> IMO, there should be no such animal as a *rot, pit bull, or bull dog*. They should all be eliminated!!!!!!!! There isn't any good in any one of those breeds.


Brilliant, I question your ability to breed, IMO. rs


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dead Rot...no question...shot straight down into the grass...either in the head or between the shoulder blades...then one through the ear to make sure he don't suffer!

God Bless you JH...darned shame she has to endure this...for a long time!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

John - I am sorry to read you and your daughter had to go through this experience. I'm sure it was just sickening to see what you saw. But worse is the lady who lost her precious dog and saw it get torn apart - how awful. She will have nightmares for a long time and I hope she gets professional help. 

The dog has tasted blood and will come back for more. I would post up a warning sign in the neighborhood about this dog and how it will attack small things such as dogs, children etc. 

I completely agree with the others - tell all the media you can tell in your community. If people do not stand up for what is right then things just continue to be the same. It may take alot of your time - but think about it - if you don't do anything and someone/person gets maimed or killed you will always regret not doing more. 

Kudos to you John. You are a good person for doing what you did. Please consider taking it to the next level.


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Unbelievable!
I am usually pretty calm and cool with things like this, but I don't know if I could have done what you did.
Kudos to you and call the media. That way when you smoke that killer(and you or someone will), you won't get any grief!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> The girl victim is about 19-20 yo, and lives by herself. She is a small asian, and I see her most mornings/evening walking her dog.
> 
> The things that really make me mad and wonder are:
> 
> ...


All good questions to ask those in charge of those various enteties.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When I lived in Okla I had a neighbor that had a German Shepard that was always loose. He would attack anything. He got after my chickens one day and I ran him off. I told the people that owned the dog what he did and they said no way he is just a big puppy. It couldn't have been their dog that did it. So the next time he came up and attacked my chickens I killed him dead on the spot. I threw him in the back of the truck and drove to town. I was at a gas station getting gas when this dogs owner came up and saw her dog in the back of the truck dead. She was all upset that her dog was dead. I told her that that couldn't be her dog cause this one was killed chasing my chickens and her dog didn't do stuff like that. She left and never spoke to me again.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

otherwise good dogs can do bad things. you were right in not going out the door shooting with the little girl and neighboring houses around. as for the LEO's, i'd call the captain of the PD and discuss with him before turning the news hounds out after him. maybe a mistake was made and he can learn and correct it.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

If you don't have the officer's name, call the station and ask for the shift supervisor on duty when you made your call. Ask him for the name of the responding officer and explain what happened. You might luck out and get a sympathetic ear. Most cops are the good guys, never forget it. If the supervisor takes the complaint or you get the name and file it yourself, the officer gets it on his file, it can hurt him later, both promotion-wise and duty-wise.

If the supervisor refuses to help or "can't remember", then it's just more ammo for you. They can both get in trouble.

Name or no name, and no joy, file a complaint and make it public, but do this as a last, reluctant step. Don't exaggerate, just give the the straight facts. Write it up and email it the local media.

Stand back and watch. 

The response you got, or more correctly, lack of response, was simply inexcuseable.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I hate it but the time for action has passed. Ref. Texas Animal Cruelty Statutes para. 42.09. If you'd killed the animal while the attack was happening or immediately afterward you'd probably have been OK. If you kill it now while not attacking, and the popos or the dogs owner want to make a big deal out of it, you probably will NOT be O.K. Of course they'll claim it's a different dog. 

I don't believe "most cops are good guys". Some are, some aren't, and it has a lot to do with their management, and it doesn't sound like to me they have much. I'd sic the papers on them so fast it'd make their heads swim. Except for one thing. You can be assured that if the papers jump on it they'll want to interview your little neighbor girl. Depending on how traumatized she was, she may not need that right now.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bobby said:


> When I lived in Okla I had a neighbor that had a German Shepard that was always loose. He would attack anything. He got after my chickens one day and I ran him off. I told the people that owned the dog what he did and they said no way he is just a big puppy. It couldn't have been their dog that did it. So the next time he came up and attacked my chickens I killed him dead on the spot. I threw him in the back of the truck and drove to town. I was at a gas station getting gas when this dogs owner came up and saw her dog in the back of the truck dead. She was all upset that her dog was dead. I told her that that couldn't be her dog cause this one was killed chasing my chickens and her dog didn't do stuff like that. She left and never spoke to me again.


Killed a dog for chasing a $2 chicken? And then threw him in the truck and hauled him to town?

Okies.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Killed a dog for chasing a $2 chicken? And then threw him in the truck and hauled him to town?
> 
> Okies.


Maybe you had $2 chickens I didn't. Besides its not the price of the chicken that pizzed me off. It was killing *my* chickens. If I had let him go he would have killed all of them. Plus I had some horses that were ready to pop and I didn't want him to kill the colts when they were born. They were worth a whole lot more than $2.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Call the news and report it to them. They will be all over a story like that. Those guys were morons. You should have shot the dog yourself and then I'm sure the cops would have showed sooner.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Maybe you had $2 chickens I didn't. .


The rich people had $2 chickens up in NC Kansas. Used to sit around on a haybale and dream about having a $2 chicken.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Well I guess you would have been thrown in jail if you shot the dog. I don't get it.

Byron


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

You know that's why I frequently walk my little dogs armed too. Too many dogs on the loose in Seadrift from time to time.

Byron


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> The rich people had $2 chickens up in NC Kansas. Used to sit around on a haybale and dream about having a $2 chicken.


I can believe that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> where were this little girl's parents?


The girl was 20 or 21 years old. What could her parents have done?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pitbulls= Bad!!



.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't abide an unleashed aggressive dog...or owner. I "carry", and had I been an eye-witness in close proximity, probably would have taken agressive action in this situataion. I feel terrible for the young lady's experience and loss of her loved pet. I hear about more and more of these situations, and they don't set well with me. Again, I can't abide an uncontrolled pet or an unprepared pet owner. That's just me though.

POG


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd have given the dog the ol' dirt nap, .22 style. I don't like killing dogs, but in some situations it's necessary. People always defend pitbulls and rots, saying it's how they're raised. Those dogs are just natural killers, no matter what anyone says. They can turn on someone at anytime regardless of how they were raised. My stepmom gave my dad a rottweiler puppy and he raised it with his bassett hounds. He had the dog for a few years with no problems and one day out of nowhere it attacked my dad, tearing his leg and arm up pretty good. He didn't think twice about the dog or anything. He shot it, and threw it in the back pasture for the buzzards.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Overboard said:


> IMO, there should be no such animal as a *rot, pit bull, or bull dog*. They should all be eliminated!!!!!!!! There isn't any good in any one of those breeds.


I disagree...Its how you RAISE them and care for them...I have had pitbull's my whole life. My pit now is almost a year old and my boys crawl all over her they even ride her like a horse. She has never once showed any aggression. If she had she would be buried in the back yard. Pay attention and take care of you pets and it won't happen like this. It is the owners fault.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I disagree...Its how you RAISE them and care for them...I have had pitbull's my whole life. My pit now is almost a year old and my boys crawl all over her they even ride her like a horse. She has never once showed any aggression. If she had she would be buried in the back yard. Pay attention and take care of you pets and it won't happen like this. It is the owners fault.


And if she ever does do anything will you post it on here ?:smile:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I disagree...Its how you RAISE them and care for them...I have had pitbull's my whole life. My pit now is almost a year old and my boys crawl all over her they even ride her like a horse. She has never once showed any aggression. If she had she would be buried in the back yard. Pay attention and take care of you pets and it won't happen like this. It is the owners fault.


 Your pit bull may be all that you say but I have read of incidents were they suddenly "snapped" and their owners told stories of how nice the dog was. All it may take is just the dog misinterpreting the actions of some one and then there is somebody hurt. I know that the media may of sensationalized it but---

I agree with the following.

When addressing the topic of "dangerous dogs," it is important to remember that no breed is guaranteed to be 100% bite-free or attack-free. 
In 2000, the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) reported that 25 breeds of dogs were involved in 238 fatal dog bites from 1979-1998. *More than 50% of the deaths for which the breed was known were caused by Pit Bull type dogs and Rottweilers.* *
Due to the high cost of dog bite liability claims, some insurance companies have blacklisted certain breeds and are refusing to provide homeowners insurance to those who own these dog breeds. According to the Insurance Information Institute, liability claims have increased from $250 million in 1996 to $310 million in 2001.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> And if she ever does do anything will you post it on here ?:smile:


Sure...

Just to make it clear Iagree with everyone's remarks about what shoudl be doen to rectify the situation about the original post. I just don't think that all pits, rots, and bull dogs should be eradicated. they have a bad rap because of how little peopel intervene in their dogs lives. Leave a pit chained up for 3-4 years and hardly any human intervention and he wll prolly eat someones ***...he should be taken care of along with the owner...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Sure...
> 
> Just to make it clear Iagree with everyone's remarks about what shoudl be doen to rectify the situation about the original post. I just don't think that all pits, rots, and bull dogs should be eradicated. they have a bad rap because of how little peopel intervene in their dogs lives. Leave a pit chained up for 3-4 years and hardly any human intervention and he wll prolly eat someones ***...he should be taken care of along with the owner...


I agree that leaving chained is bad for them. There are too many breeders(for lack of a better term) breed them for their fiercenous and agression and some unsuspecting buyer may get a hold of such an animal. Anybody that buys any dog should look at it's lineage.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> *Sure...*
> 
> Just to make it clear Iagree with everyone's remarks about what shoudl be doen to rectify the situation about the original post. I just don't think that all pits, rots, and bull dogs should be eradicated. they have a bad rap because of how little peopel intervene in their dogs lives. Leave a pit chained up for 3-4 years and hardly any human intervention and he wll prolly eat someones ***...he should be taken care of along with the owner...


I pray to GOD that you never have to.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Texas T said:


> I agree that leaving chained is bad for them. There are too many breeders(for lack of a better term) breed them for their fiercenous and agression and some unsuspecting buyer may get a hold of such an animal. Anybody that buys any dog should look at it's lineage.


My pit is a house dog she lives inside and is kinda like a big lap dog. My uncle has a male that is jut like my female..they are very docile and and pretty lazy loving dogs...I plan on breeding my female to his male because of how loving and docile they both are. They should throw some very good looking dogs. I wanna say this though if she ever raises a lip at anyone in my house she will be dead.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My pit is a house dog she lives inside and is kinda like a big lap dog. My uncle has a male that is jut like my female..they are very docile and and pretty lazy loving dogs...I plan on breeding my female to his male because of how loving and docile they both are. They should throw some very good looking dogs. *I wanna say this though if she ever raises a lip at anyone in my house she will be dead.*


Hopefully one of your children won't be the victim if she does. 
I had a Chow Chow that was just like that. All the grand kids could crawl all over him. Play with him any way they wanted to. Then one day for no reason he decided he could bite. He bite me, my wife the vet and one of the vets workers. I got him back home and he bite my son. I took him back to the vet and had him put down.
He was 6 years old and had never even growled at anyone before that. He loved everyone. I am just glad I took care of it before he got one of the grand daughters.

I forgot to add the Vet checked him out and could find no medical reason for him to change like that.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I forgot to add the Vet checked him out and could find no medical reason for him to change like that.


Weird, you figured he would have had a brain tumor or something medically wrong to cause him to do that.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I disagree...Its how you RAISE them and care for them...I have had pitbull's my whole life. My pit now is almost a year old and my boys crawl all over her they even ride her like a horse. She has never once showed any aggression. If she had she would be buried in the back yard. Pay attention and take care of you pets and it won't happen like this. It is the owners fault.


Had a good friend of mine that felt the same way about a pair of dobermans that were around 5-6 years old, until they both attacked his wifes nephew, Luckly the owner was right there to pull the dogs off, but it only took the dogs a few seconds to dang near kill the 8 year old and he is now scared mentally and physically for life.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I had a Chow Chow that was just like that. All the grand kids could crawl all over him.


I would have done the same. Any dog is succeptable to crazy things. Same with humans. Do what you can and train them right.

Are chows on the vicious dog list?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jeffsfishin said:


> Had a good friend of mine that felt the same way about a pair of dobermans that were around 5-6 years old, until they both attacked his wifes nephew, Luckly the owner was right there to pull the dogs off, but it only took the dogs a few seconds to dang near kill the 8 year old and he is now scared mentally and physically for life.


I bet they showed some signs before that instance..Pay attention to you pet and know how they act if they start acting funny figure out why...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

call the media and file a complaint. I think you did what you could do.....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I disagree...Its how you RAISE them and care for them...I have had pitbull's my whole life. My pit now is almost a year old and my boys crawl all over her they even ride her like a horse. She has never once showed any aggression. If she had she would be buried in the back yard. Pay attention and take care of you pets and it won't happen like this. It is the owners fault.


Thank you SOLDIER.....Well Said

I have 2 and they are the biggest babies. We have family in for holidays every year and my aunt brings her dog. They play and have never shown any aggresion.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I would have done the same. Any dog is succeptable to crazy things. Same with humans. Do what you can and train them right.
> 
> *Are chows on the vicious dog list*?


If not they should be. I had one that killed a fighting pit bull in my front yard. Man was his owner pizzed. But like he(the owner) said the dog shouldn't have been in my yard.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

It's not the breeds, it's the owners. The large security breeds are just like loaded guns in the hands of a child. 
They must be properly trained and most are too lazy or won't spend the time and or the money to properly train them.
I would have shot the rott and then resisted doing the same to the irresponsible owner.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> Pitbulls= Bad!!
> 
> .


Would you stick your head in this dog' truck?? Just sayin.:butterfly rs


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, without an opposable thumb, he at least could not use the gun on me.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

as y'all know i hate pits & rott's are next on my list , most that come around just get a dirt nap !!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are their purpose on earth ??? i guess to give me some shooting practice when they kill my sheep


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I am going to disagree with some of yall. Pits, and Rotts just have it in their blood and you never know when they will get set off. i am sure some individual dogs have calmer personalities but those breeds just have it in them as a general rule.When I was broken into last year I decided to get a dog to help me at the house and I chose a blue healer because they will only go for the ankles and will rarely fight to the death with other dogs.And so far that is exactly what has occured.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

the wood man said:


> I chose a blue healer because they will only go for the ankles and will rarely fight to the death with other dogs.And so far that is exactly what has occured.


You are not going wrong with a Blue Healer, best dog on the planet outside a Lab, love you Blue. rs


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

What part of Plano do you live in? I believe I would be well within my rights to shoot and kill the dog! I have children that are 2, 9, 14, and 17 and I would not hesitate to protect them. I would hope that my neighbors would help out like you did. I would have done the same thing except I probably would have taken the Glock outside and taken care of the dog. I have never had a problem with the Plano police, but I feel quite sure they would have responded to a "shots fired" call. I am glad the young lady was physically uninjured. Sorry to hear about her dog. You can rest assured that dog will repeat that behavior, please keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Funny thing, attitudes. Someone says "Pits and Rotts are prone to bite", which to me is like saying "and collies are prone to herd" and you have all sorts of folks defending them and those who breed them. Considering my wife has a friend who is still getting over the nerve damage caused by her son's "sweet little pits", the ones she was caring for while he was in PRISON, I find it disconcerting. However, I'm not an expert of canine behavior and think responsible owners are just fine having them. Just keep them out of my yard.

Then again, I post this, " Most cops are the good guys, never forget it." and someone replies " I (they) don't believe 'most cops are good guys'". 

Better, NOT ONE person pipes in and disagrees. The math is easy: MOST is more than 50%. To disagree is either to contend that more than half of all cops are not the "good guys" or that the odds are no better than 50/50. Boy, that sorta sucks. Maybe I shouldn't call them for anything. Joe-Blow off the street offers better odds of being a good guy than that....

I have no bone to pick with the fella who disagreed. In fact, he and I probably agree on a lot of other stuff. He may have a broader life-experience than I do. It just that I volunteer with lots of cops on some charity work, and count many of them among my best friends. I find, like in any othe group of people, MOST are pretty good folks. Only a few are bonafide jerks.

Yup, it's a funny, thing. Maybe I'm just overly naive.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

I would have shot that dog and wouldnt have cared who was there either. That dog will attack again. But you did good in helping that girl out. Good job on your part and I would want someone like you around if my daughter was in trouble.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Good job, John. Knowing you, I am not surprized that you helped her out. If that dog comes around again, give him some .40 medicine. Any reasonable person would be in fear for their life with that animal around.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Dog Bites*

The Vet is correct in that a well-placed blow to a dog's forehead will 'pacify' it.

This is true given that the well-placed blow is with a Louisville Slugger. Mine is in the corner beside my 'twice barrel shoot-gun'; as Justin Wilson calls one. JMHO C2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

007 said:


> Pitbulls= Bad!!
> 
> .


stupid post...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Well, without an opposable thumb, he at least could not use the gun on me.


A quick search for "Man Shot By Dog" indicates that your confidence is misplaced.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

the wood man said:


> Well, *I am going to disagree with some of yall. Pits, and Rotts just have it in their blood and you never know when they will get set off. i am sure some individual dogs have calmer personalities but those breeds just have it in them as a general rule*.When I was broken into last year I decided to get a dog to help me at the house and I chose a blue healer because they will only go for the ankles and will rarely fight to the death with other dogs.And so far that is exactly what has occured.


Whose general rule? Seriously, this is one of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

pilar said:


> as y'all know i hate pits & rott's are next on my list , most that come around just get a dirt nap !!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are their purpose on earth ??? i guess to give me some shooting practice when they kill my sheep


You keep giving these dogs "dirt naps" and one of these dogs owners is gonna give you a "dirt nap".


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

pilar said:


> as y'all know i hate pits & rott's are next on my list , most that come around just get a dirt nap !!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are their purpose on earth ??? i guess to give me some shooting practice when they kill my sheep


I hate idiots but I don`t go around shooting them.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txjustin said:


> You keep giving these dogs "dirt naps" and one of these dogs owners is gonna give you a "dirt nap".


 People are gonna oppose what they oppose, bad owners get most of the blame, we can't start talking about shooting each other though. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txjustin said:


> stupid post...


Care to elaborate dumbass?? That was an actual photo of me 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> Care to elaborate dumbass?? That was an actual photo of me 3 weeks ago!!


It was more than 3 weeks ago. :slimer: You know I still love ya bro. rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> It was more than 3 weeks ago. :slimer: You know I still love ya bro. rs


Was that your dog in the photo?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> Call every radio and tv station in town and then file a complaint with the the internal affairs dept of the PD. Don't know what city you are in, but most pd's take a very active interest in dog attacks.


Exactly!!! and the media loves dog attacks as well, this could help. And don't forget to file a complaint against the 911 dispatcher as well, what a ******* idiot. Stories like these make me really wonder about those that are supposed to be "protecting" us.

Thank god you didn't shoot the dog, because them I'm sure the lazy *** cops would be all interested then and make you out to be the bad guy. You said Plano, that kind of explains alot of for me though. You did a good thing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Whose general rule? Seriously, this is one of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


Your Mama don't let you out much does she?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Was that your dog in the photo?


 Which photo? rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Would you stick your head in this dog' truck?? Just sayin.:butterfly rs





Rusty S said:


> Which photo? rs


The one posted by you earlier.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Whose general rule? Seriously, this is one of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


Gee.....you wouldn't happen to own a pitbull would you.

The whole "it is how they are raised" is a bunch of bull. They have it in them to be aggressive, period. The difference between a bad collie and bad pit is that when the pit attacks he won't let up and he won't let go, then add the incredible strength and presto you have why they ARE a dangerous breed. And "mine is super sweet" "loves my kids" yeah, well great until.....then it isn't a "bite" it is a vicious attack that can kill. I love dogs, but have no use for a pit. And why do certain people think it is cool to have one, what you watch a rap video so now you want one, the pit has become a fad/status dog in other communities. Ridiculous.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> The one posted by you earlier.


 I posted two different sets of photos, but yes the red nose pit is most definitely my girl Sandy, I guess observation of avatars is not your specialty. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

deke said:


> Gee.....you wouldn't happen to own a pitbull would you.
> 
> The whole "it is how they are raised" is a bunch of bull. They have it in them to be aggressive, period. The difference between a bad collie and bad pit is that when the pit attacks he won't let up and he won't let go, then add the incredible strength and presto you have why they ARE a dangerous breed. And "mine is super sweet" "loves my kids" yeah, well great until.....then it isn't a "bite" it is a vicious attack that can kill. I love dogs, but have no use for a pit. And why do certain people think it is cool to have one, what you watch a rap video so now you want one, the pit has become a fad/status dog in other communities. Ridiculous.


Deke, my labs are better than yours. LMAO.  rs


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

greens john you did what you could, and i would definitely write to a local paper or city councilman. what angers me the most is the irresponsibility of the rots owner, and the response of the PD. as far as dangerous dog breeds are concerned, i dont think all pits and rots are bad dogs. i think it mainly has to do with how the owner raised his/her pup. although this does not take away from the fact these dogs are responsible for more fatal attacks than other breeds. would i own one? possibly, i have buddies who own pits, dobermans, and german shepherds and they were all really great dogs. bottom line though its a gamble, and you are endangering everyone around you by owning one of these breeds.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

007 said:


> Care to elaborate dumbass?? That was an actual photo of me 3 weeks ago!!


That's you!? I thought that was some hill billy you found on the internet...oops my bad.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> People are gonna oppose what they oppose, bad owners get most of the blame, we can't start talking about shooting each other though. rs


I'm not personally advocating any violence. I am just saying karma's a b#tch.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

deke said:


> Gee.....you wouldn't happen to own a pitbull would you.
> 
> The whole "it is how they are raised" is a bunch of bull. They have it in them to be aggressive, period. The difference between a bad collie and bad pit is that when the pit attacks he won't let up and he won't let go, then add the incredible strength and presto you have why they ARE a dangerous breed. And "mine is super sweet" "loves my kids" yeah, well great until.....then it isn't a "bite" it is a vicious attack that can kill. I love dogs, but have no use for a pit. And why do certain people think it is cool to have one, what you watch a rap video so now you want one, the pit has become a fad/status dog in other communities. Ridiculous.


ACtually ya, I have owned them for about 9 years. NEver an incident yet. Hope that lab in your pic doesn't attack someone...looks big and strong and when they get someone down with their incredible strength they will show they ARE a dangerous breed.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I posted two different sets of photos, but yes the red nose pit is most definitely my girl Sandy, I guess observation of avatars is not your specialty. rs


So is this Sandy?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes it is she. rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Yes it is she. rs


...and this is the dog that bit 007 Mikey?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> ...and this is the dog that bit 007 Mikey?


I will discuss with you in person if you wish, and Mikey as you call him can elaborate as well, look forward to meeting you. rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I will discuss with you in person if you wish, and Mikey as you call him can elaborate as well, look forward to meeting you. rs


I have no intentions of meeting you just wanted an answer...thank you for that!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> I have no intentions of meeting you just wanted an answer...thank you for that!


I have no problem with troll control. rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

stevg said:


> I have had this happened to me .It will happen again.Be careful and protect yourself.
> If this dog was loose in my area I would put it down. If no protection is provided you must protect yourself or animals from this kind of attack.


Yep. Bad actions on the parts of the PD and animal control from what I gathered from the post. FD and EMS will usually wait for PD to clear a scene after something like this, but when the PD doesnt even think they need to respond, what else is there to do but cautiously go down to the scene. Yall know I usually side with LEO, but from what I gathered, they completely dropped the ball here, then ASSUMED it was the OPs dog that attacked the girl. That doesnt say alot for their public relations. EMS also dropped it by not contacting the girls parents. Depending on her age, she cannot refuse treatment. Go to the media, and dont go outside without the Glock until the animal is 'dispatched' one way or another.

EDIT: in my rush to agree, I missed this part.
The girl victim is about 19-20 yo, and lives by herself. She is a small asian, and I see her most mornings/evening walking her dog.
EMS did what they could.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I have no problem with troll control. rs


It is really very simple.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

txjustin said:


> ACtually ya, I have owned them for about 9 years. NEver an incident yet. Hope that lab in your pic doesn't attack someone...looks big and strong and when they get someone down with their incredible strength they will show they ARE a dangerous breed.


LOL, yeah at 11 now with arthritis he is a real threat. Thing is, is that he wouldn't get someone down, that instinct was not bred into him like it is in the pit. Sorry but labs aren't considered a "dangerous breed", but nice try though. Your analogy fell short.
And how about you stop insulting people on here, you havn't been around long enough to get away that. You are coming off very immature.

LOL, Rusty, a challenge, your labs against mine in a Lab-olympics, a sofa sleep off, bed hogging, kitchen floor cleaning, and best sad/feel sorry for me face. I'll put my two up against the best, LOL! Oh how we spoil are dogs.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> otherwise good dogs can do bad things. you were right in not going out the door shooting with the little girl and neighboring houses around. as for the LEO's, i'd call the captain of the PD and discuss with him before turning the news hounds out after him. maybe a mistake was made and he can learn and correct it.


+1

Not saying that given the right circumstances I would let the dog walk, but alot was going on there, and adding a gun to the mix might not have been in the best interest, considering the close proximity of the girl to the dog. Give me a nice clean shot that wont endanger anything but the intended target.....Weapons hot.
Just saying.
:cheers:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> It is really very simple.


Do you want to go fishing or something, everybody knows what happened on this board and ST, why are you trying to push things. I have no problem discussing this with you, why are you so adament in ending a friendship between me and Boston, are you an ambulance chaser? rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

deke said:


> LOL, yeah at 11 now with arthritis he is a real threat. Thing is, is that he wouldn't get someone down, that instinct was not bred into him like it is in the pit. Sorry but labs aren't considered a "dangerous breed", but nice try though. Your analogy fell short.
> And how about you stop insulting people on here, you havn't been around long enough to get away that. You are coming off very immature.
> 
> LOL, Rusty, a challenge, your labs against mine in a Lab-olympics, a sofa sleep off, bed hogging, kitchen floor cleaning, and best sad/feel sorry for me face. I'll put my two up against the best, LOL! Oh how we spoil are dogs.


I know the feeling Deke, I love dogs, I love my labs just like you do yours. Any dog that brings companionship and a smile to your face is a good dog, no hard feelings, wish this thread didn't go the direction it was deemed for.sad2sm rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

txjustin said:


> ACtually ya, I have owned them for about 9 years. NEver an incident yet. Hope that lab in your pic doesn't attack someone...looks big and strong and when they get someone down with their incredible strength they will show they ARE a dangerous breed.


Only if your a duck.

Your posts are getting weeker with each letter you type.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If pitbulls wern't bred to be fighting/killing dogs then why don't you see pit*beagles bred for dog fights? 

I'd lure that rot into my truck with dog treats and take his arse for a "ride". Shoot, shovel and shuddup.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> If pitbulls wern't bred to be fighting/killing dogs then why don't you see pit*beagles bred for dog fights?
> 
> I'd lure that rot into my truck with dog treats and take his arse for a "ride". Shoot, shovel and shuddup.


I saw a dachsund take a mans finger to the bone once, Winston are you listening?? :rotfl: rs


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> I saw a dachsund take a mans finger to the bone once, Winston are you listening?? :rotfl: rs


I bet you have a big samauri sword sitting on top of your TV inside your double-wide. :dance:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Jiffy Pop, anyone?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> I bet you have a big samauri sword sitting on top of your TV inside your double-wide. :dance:


No double wide, no samurai sword either, check your spelling next time and then maybe you can come to the big house. Why do they call it Pearland, made yourself look dumb, can't even spell can ya? lmao. RS


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Brassnadz said:


> Jiffy Pop, anyone?


Brass I was trying to diffuse the conversation with a little South Texas humor, I didn't know I was going to have to be an English teacher for the knuckle dragging Pearlandinians, this is too much fun. rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Do you want to go fishing or something, everybody knows what happened on this board and ST, why are you trying to push things. I have no problem discussing this with you, why are you so adament in ending a friendship between me and Boston, are you an ambulance chaser? rs


So do tell...LOL!:rotfl:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Brass I was trying to diffuse the conversation with a little South Texas humor, I didn't know I was going to have to be an English teacher for the knuckle dragging Pearlandinians, this is too much fun. rs


Come on..... You know you want some. Its got butter!:rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I like my buttered popcorn in the Jungle, where the heck is the "samauri sword wielder", I am killing myself. rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I dunno. Its a big town these days. Im shutting up. Dont like the jungle. Too many bugs down there!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> No double wide, no samurai sword either, check your spelling next time and then maybe you can come to the big house. Why do they call it Pearland, made yourself look dumb, can't even spell can ya? lmao. RS


I guess I cut too deep? :rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> I guess I cut too deep? :rotfl:


You are more than welcome to come and visit, I can let you homestead in the pasture with the cows if you wish, but I prefer to stay in the big brick house. I am guessing you can't walk 50 feet either way of your driveway without tresspassing, you worked on your spelling yet "ole samauri" ? I will haunt every post you make, "SAMAURI".kisssm rs


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

John,
You did great, I just wish this had a happy ending, like a Rotweiller dead of lead poisoning.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My pit is a house dog she lives inside and is kinda like a big lap dog. My uncle has a male that is jut like my female..they are very docile and and pretty lazy loving dogs...I plan on breeding my female to his male because of how loving and docile they both are. They should throw some very good looking dogs. I wanna say this though if she ever raises a lip at anyone in my house she will be dead.


I hate saying it but i went on a call with a house dog the hubby was going somewhere and the lady leaned in to give the dog a kiss bye. the dog was their baby raised from a pup. the dog spun around and put a gash in the girl starting at the top of her cheek just below her eye on the left side down her chin on the right. Both lips cut open many many stitches. and several surgeries. Looked like someone took a knife and slashed her. Any dog can snap but in the past 4 years it's been my observation that its the pits that do it most, we get calls from owners that have dogs that they raise and are terrified of them. Now as far as bites, in this area heelers lead the pack as far as the bites i have to handle (lot of heelers owner her and they are very possessive), then then smaller dogs that think they are rotties lol. What concerns me about the situation of your john is that the ACO did nothing. Tis girl should have been checked and the dog should have been taken in for rabies observation. By Law the girl had a possible exposure and by the violence of the attack the dog should be put down and sent in for testing.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have had two Staffordshire Terriers in the past. The male lived to be almost 17 years old, and the female lived 10. They were both big dogs. The male weighed right at 85 lbs in his prime, and the female was right at 95 lbs. 

In all those years with those two dogs I only saw the male attack another animal twice. Both times he was on a leash, and the other (male) dog came up to him and tried to attack him. The female never attacked another animal. Neither of them ever even growled at a person. They would bark when someone knocked on the door, but would come up to the person wagging their tails wanting to be petted when I/we opened the door.

One dog that attacked Rex my male was a Great Dane when he was a puppy. He was about 45 lbs at the time. The Great Dane was probably 130 lbs. Needless to say the Great Dane got the worst end of the deal. 

The other was a hughe Rottweiler when Rex was in his prime. I'm thinking the dog was close to 150 lbs. He looked almost twice as big as Rex. I thought he and I were both done when I heard the growl, and saw the dog charging. Rex whipped that dog so badly that he broke and ran. Rex then went after him pulling the leash out of my hand. All I did was holler his name and he stopped, and came back to me.

The point I am trying to make is that Pits or Staffordshires can be good dogs if they are bred and raised right. I believe AKC still doesn't even recognize a Pit Bull Terrier due to all the inbreeding. That makes them mean and aggressive as well. I'm pretty sure that there still has never been a documented attack on a person by a Staffie. That's just my .02 for what it's worth.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Thanks for all your comments.

I checked on my neighbor a couple of times today and she is still traumatized, but is getting through it.

I made a report to the Plano Star Courier and they have a reporter writing a blurb on it for the next edition.

Animal Control came by last night with a dog they had picked up and wanted us to identify. I was very glad to see them taking the case seriously, but the dog wasn't even close - was an immature black/white lab mix about half the size of the Rot. We finally got to give a description to Animal Control and she is continuing to patrol the neighborhood.

Checked with PD and they have no report filed about the incident yet. WTH? I thought officers were require to file the paperwork after each shift.

For the record - I have nothing against big dogs, even Pits, Chows, and Rots. What I am against is letting them roam freely - especially in a family residential neighborhood. Letting ANY dog roam freely is a poor decision in my opinion, but to let an animal that is POTENTIALLY dangerous to life or property is, again IMHO, criminally reckless. This animal is going to have to be put down probably, but I feel sad about that - because the dog is wearing a chain choke collar and is probably somebody's pet. The dog was probably doing what comes naturally for him - it's a shame - another example of an animal having to take it in the shorts for some HUMAN's poor judgement and stupidity.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

JohnHumbert said:


> The dog was probably doing what comes naturally for him - it's a shame - another example of an animal having to take it in the shorts for some HUMAN's poor judgement and stupidity.


I couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

txjustin said:


> stupid post...


you're stupid


txjustin said:


> Whose general rule? Seriously, this is one of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


you're dumb


txjustin said:


> You keep giving these dogs "dirt naps" and one of these dogs owners is gonna give you a "dirt nap".


I dare ya


txjustin said:


> That's you!? I thought that was some hill billy you found on the internet...oops my bad.


keep looking in the mirror tinkerbell. next time, pull the trigger.


txjustin said:


> I'm not personally advocating any violence. I am just saying karma's a b#tch.


you're right, it is, so keep typing and karma will keep proving how ignorant you are.


txjustin said:


> ACtually ya, I have owned them for about 9 years. NEver an incident yet. Hope that lab in your pic doesn't attack someone...looks big and strong and when they get someone down with their incredible strength they will show they ARE a dangerous breed.


stop talking. ignorance is bountifully presenting itself through your words. glad you keep your pets under control, hate for them to wonder off and catch a dirt nap like you speak of.

I have nothing against these breeds, just the idiotic-novice owners who take a dog which requires the skill of a well versed/seasoned owner to take care of them. My issue lies within the dogs not being leashed and roaming freely. Its owners like you, when coupled with pits, rots, dobermans that keep the negative stigma of the aggressive breeds going downhill. I own 2 bull mastiffs and yes they are great dogs. However, their purpose is not to be all lovey-dovey and with our 2 great pyrenese, they guard our sheep at the ranch. They are in their element and have seen both pair take on wild russian boar and win fearlessly, as they are supposed to do.

That being said, one of the greatest dogs my family ever had was an Argentinian Dogo...correctly named Argentine Dogs. They are absolutely unbelievable animals. Love to hunt and have the intensity of few breeds I've ever seen.Check them out. They'll make mincemeat of your pups.

Sorry about your face mike.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Killed a dog for chasing a $2 chicken? And then threw him in the truck and hauled him to town?
> 
> Okies.


You don't have the right to destroy others property regardless of the cost, neither do you have the right to allow any animal under your control to do the same. If you own a dog YOU are personnally resposible for ALL of its actions. The chicken owner has every right to take whatever steps are necassary to protect HIS chickens. He was generaous enough the first time to inform the owner and give them a second chance to correct the problem.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> Only if your a duck.
> 
> Your posts are getting weeker with each letter you type.


I didn't mean the post literally smartguy. I've owned both labs and pits.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

deke said:


> LOL, yeah at 11 now with arthritis he is a real threat. Thing is, is that he wouldn't get someone down, that instinct was not bred into him like it is in the pit. Sorry but labs aren't considered a "dangerous breed", but nice try though. Your analogy fell short.
> And how about you stop insulting people on here, you havn't been around long enough to get away that. You are coming off very immature.
> 
> LOL, Rusty, a challenge, your labs against mine in a Lab-olympics, a sofa sleep off, bed hogging, kitchen floor cleaning, and best sad/feel sorry for me face. I'll put my two up against the best, LOL! Oh how we spoil are dogs.


I wasn't being literal on the dangerous breed thing. I was just pointing out the use of "dangerous breed" as you said it was bs.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> you're stupid
> 
> you're dumb
> 
> ...


Have a good day. :brew2:


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

capn_billl said:


> You don't have the right to destroy others property regardless of the cost, neither do you have the right to allow any animal under your control to do the same. If you own a dog YOU are personnally resposible for ALL of its actions. The chicken owner has every right to take whatever steps are necassary to protect HIS chickens. He was generaous enough the first time to inform the owner and give them a second chance to correct the problem.


I absolutely agree. People need to be responsible for their pet's actions.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

007 said:


> Pitbulls= Bad!!
> 
> .


I am sorry that you got attacked by a dog. I assume that's what happened since you didn't say so. But, the "pitbulls=bad" comment is fairly stupid. I've been attacked by a dog before, a freakin chihuaha that left scars on my ankle!

By the way, how do you know for sure it was a pitbull? Click this link and take the "find the pitbull test"

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

txjustin said:


> I am sorry that you got attacked by a dog. I assume that's what happened since you didn't say so. But, the "pitbulls=bad" comment is fairly stupid. I've been attacked by a dog before, a freakin chihuaha that left scars on my ankle!
> 
> By the way, how do you know for sure it was a pitbull? Click this link and take the "find the pitbull test"
> 
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


Is this a pitbull?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

How did a thread about a rottweiler attack turn into yet another Pit Bull discussion? Are we really going to resolve this, link arms, and sing Kumbaya this time?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Horrible job on the public servants part..... flat out appauling... Good on yours though.... Kudos...

Now, everybody take a breath and think about what is being said...

1) You cant just go around firing a gun in the middle of a bunch of townhomes.... especially a pistol... bullets would be going all over the place!!! A club or bat would be about the only way to handle that situation....

2) Dont go around trying to kill the first rotweiler you see.... This has happened to my dog and she was totally innocent...

I had a visit from the sheriff's dept one day on a complaint that my dog had cornered a lady and that she had to fight my dog off with a broom.... this is TOTALLY uncharacteristic of my dog... She barks when people come up to the gate, and thats about the extent of it.... If you make it in the gate, you are golden... haha (PS... No, I'm not posting my address)

Anyway, besides the fact that what my dog was being accused of was totally not like her, the day that the "attack" occurred, my dog was in a 6 ft Hurricane Fence dog kennel, INSIDE of my backyard which was surrounded by a 6ft tall wooden fence (no holes or open gates). The dog was in her kennel when I got home from work. So essentially, my dog would have had to escape from a 6ft dog kennel and climb over a 6ft wooden fence to get out (totally ignoring the half acre lot and swimming pool to play in). THEN, corner the lady and climb BACK over the 6ft wooden fence and get back into her 6ft dog kennel to be where I found her when I got back home.

The deputy really didnt understand what I was getting at. My dog was issued a WARNING and the next time that something happened, she would be quarantined for 3 days and I would be fined. The 3rd instance would be that she is put down.

The next day I spoke with the neighbor and she swore it was my dog and that it would be shot the next time they saw it outside the fence due to fear of an attack.... Said they contacted all the neighbors to warn them about the viciousness of my dog....

2 weeks later, Im mowing my grass and the same neighbor comes over to me and says that my dog is out and if it comes over there, they will shoot it... I look up and see a chocolate lab walking down the road.... and its NOT my dog... I asked her if that was the dog that cornered her, and she said yes.... then I chewed on her assss for about 5 minutes because it wasnt even my dog that had cornered her!!!

Sheriff's Dept said they still had to keep my dog on record for the incident and the 1st warning would still be there...

Now, I have to be careful about my dog everywhere.... the neighbors are still nervous around her and she is no longer allowed out of the backyard without a leash... even from the truck bed to the back gate...

Just because my dog is brown, she has cross hairs on her..... So just dont go around blasting rotwielers...

PS.... And I agree that alot of people have NO business owning a large breed dog that is bred for violence.... Say what you will, and Yes, I know some sweet and kind pitbulls and rots, BUT the majority are not.... and its the owners fault.... and these owners don't really care... Its a status thing

PLEASE DONT SHOOT ME!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Charles Helm said:


> How did a thread about a rottweiler attack turn into yet another Pit Bull discussion? Are we really going to resolve this, link arms, and sing Kumbaya this time?


Kumbaya my lord, kumbaya :birthday2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Is this a pitbull?


I'm not the one who got attacked by a dog and claimed it was a pitbull. Maybe it was, I was just bringing up the point that there are a lot of dogs are there that people think are pits and really aren't.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's a link to dog temperaments...

http://www.atts.org/stats1.html

Wow, 85.3% of pitbulls passed the American Temperament Test Society, Inc. temperament test. Sounds like it's the majority...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Look at the chart and read what the number 1 dog purebreed is for attacks, look down at the mixed breed and see what the number 1 dog mixed breed is. I give the credibility to a study done by the CDC rather then some want a be group that you cite.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncipc/duip/dogbreeds.pdf

And the winner or rather loser is *PITBULL.*


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Put the dog down, once they have the taste of blood they have it for life. Natural instincts take over.

The paid public service workers handled the situation very poorly. There were no real injuries to the woman though so there was not really much for them to do. Animal control, they are what they are. 

Now if you were in the rich areas of plano everything would have been different. The cop might of even offered you a fresh cup of coffee lol


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, a lot of strong opinions on this post. I guess what it comes down to is that owning any dog, especially the larger breeds requires a measure of responsibility. Responsibility to the dog's welfare as well as the safety of your neighbors, and your neighbor's property. A lot of people out there have no business owning a dog of any kind. 
In that situation the police officer should have had more empathy for the young lady who's dog was killed. Empathy in police work is not a requirement and at times difficult to maintain after several years on the job, but is still something you should strive to keep. I was an LEO for several years, so I think I have a little more privilege to pass judgement on the call, even though one never likes to second-guess a brother/sister officer. That's not the kind of police call that warrants statements etc., but at least an incident report should have been generated. 
As far as the dog goes, it sounds like it needs to be captured and put down and the owner cited. I am sure there is a municipal code in that city that pertains to loose/vicious dogs.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Dang...The Chihuahua didn't make the "Killer" list.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Texas T said:


> Look at the chart and read what the number 1 dog purebreed is for attacks, look down at the mixed breed and see what the number 1 dog mixed breed is. I give the credibility to a study done by the CDC rather then some want a be group that you cite.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/ncipc/duip/dogbreeds.pdf
> 
> And the winner or rather loser is *PITBULL.*


What is a pitbull-type dog? Does that include American pitbull terrier? American Staffordshire terrier? Bulldog? Etc.?

Want to be group I cited? Lol, you're funny. They are the temperament standard buddy.

Have you ever wondered why there are more "pitbull-type" dog attacks? How about you do a little research on how many more "pitbull-type" dogs versus other breed of dogs. A little hint, there are MORE of them!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Outlaw Mo said:


> Wow, a lot of strong opinions on this post. I guess what it comes down to is that owning any dog, especially the larger breeds requires a measure of responsibility. Responsibility to the dog's welfare as well as the safety of your neighbors, and your neighbor's property. A lot of people out there have no business owning a dog of any kind.
> In that situation the police officer should have had more empathy for the young lady who's dog was killed. Empathy in police work is not a requirement and at times difficult to maintain after several years on the job, but is still something you should strive to keep. I was an LEO for several years, so I think I have a little more privilege to pass judgement on the call, even though one never likes to second-guess a brother/sister officer. That's not the kind of police call that warrants statements etc., but at least an incident report should have been generated.
> As far as the dog goes, it sounds like it needs to be captured and put down and the owner cited. I am sure there is a municipal code in that city that pertains to loose/vicious dogs.


I totally agree with you. There are good and bad in everything in this world. The owner should always be responsible.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Several years ago my wife was bitten on the calf of her leg by a Blue Healer. She never had a dog growing up and is/was uncomfortable around aggressive dogs. Dog barking at her.... So, she did the wrong things and turned her back on him and walked away. He got her pretty bad. Dog owner got rid of the dog as they were our renters. It was him or them that was going.

Neighbor across the street has a Rottweiler. Nice enough dog and would get out routinely. In one week, he attacked the mailman three time, who finally maced him during the last attack. Mailman called police on him. During the same week he attacked the Swan's Delivery man.
Again, he was always a nice dog. One day when he got out, I saw him laying in the street. Being afraid that he might get run over, I called him by name and his hair bristled up on his neck and I decided this was a mistake. He came after me. I slowly backed off with him about 2 foot from me, saying nice doggie, etc. He went back to the street and I was hoping for one of the neighbors kids to come by on 2 wheels!!

After Hurricane Ike destroyed their fence, they put up a good one. The dog does not get out anymore, but he is capable of killing something or someone if he gets up on the wrong side of the bed in the morning.

These people just don't care. If I'm walking my pom and see him, I pick up my dog and get the hell back to my house.

John, you did the right thing. If he is not in your yard, the cops are not your friend especially with a gun. A baseball bat and the need to protect the young girl will go much further especially with a home run swing. Just don't miss!

blue.dog


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

To everyone who thinks pits, rots, chows, etc. should be all killed, I personally disagree. So, lets just agree to disagree without all the insults.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Have you ever wondered why there are more "pitbull-type" dog attacks? How about you do a little research on how many more "pitbull-type" dogs versus other breed of dogs. A little hint, there are MORE of them!


Actually, American pit bull terriers, Staffordshire terriers, etc., aren't in the top ten breeds in America per AKC. They're a small percentage of the pet dog population but come in at #1 (purebred) and #1 (mixed breed) in dog related fatalities. Rotts come in at #2, followed by German Shepherds. I'll say again, that is a result of a combination of breeding, environment, and ability to do damage. They've been bred for many generations to be fighters, attack animals, guard animals (depending which breed we're talking about). They have the temperament, courage, and the physical attributes for the job. Some are raised in harsh environments, and that no doubt makes a difference. Fact is many (most) dogs will bite under some circumstances. Most don't have the stamina and other physical and psychological attributes to kill their victims very often. These breeds do. OBTW, someone asked, Chows are right up there too, as are Dobermans. 

Sure the livestock owner had the "right" to kill the dog for chasing a chicken. And yes the owner of a dog must take responsibility for its actions. Parents must take responsibility for the actions of their minor children, also. We don't shoot them for chasing a chicken (I hope). Actually Bobby explained this further - he had mares about to foal and the dog ran loose at will. I can understand his concern. 


I've owned dogs pretty much for fifty five years or thereabouts. I have never had a mean one. But I shudder when I see these pictures of little babies with big dogs, especially those real cute ones where the baby is near a sleeping big dog. Even a lab will sometimes snap when jolted awake. Dogs dream. A big dog can hurt a baby completely by accident. 

There is some risk with any pet. At what point does the risk become unacceptable? In my opinion, a dangerous breed in a residential neighborhood is an unacceptable risk. Dogs escape even the best containment systems. My old Lab learned how to climb up a corner of a chain link kennel when he was ten years old! People come into your backyard during the day and leave the gate open. With my animals, these scenarios present a risk to the pet, but not to the neighborhood children. I call that acceptable (now there are TWO gates that must be left open for them to escape and there's a roof on the kennel). But all it takes is a moment of inattention during backyard playtime, and they could get out again. 

I'm not advocating elimination of these breeds. They're superb, courageous, athletic animals. But they are dangerous. Period. No matter how much love they're raised with. Some people will absolutely refuse to believe it, at least until they or a loved ones face is torn off. Just keep them away from me. I have never been fearful of dogs but having witnessed the tremendous power of these animals, literally tearing a pretty tough boxer to shreds, I will take NO chances.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

John, kudos to you for doing what you did. Any dog attack needs to be at least documented by some authority. At least Animal Control appears to have taken some interest, so hopefully the situation won't be handled like nothing ever happened. I hope the young lady that lost her dog can find a way move on after experiencing what she did.

In my opinion, certain breeds - pit bulls and rottweilers would be the main ones - need to be handled properly or they can attack someone or something. There are so many cases where the owner says, "But this is the first time this has ever happened. He/She was so sweet. It was a lap dog. I never saw it coming." Most likely, it had to do with who was the leader of the family, or pack. If a human is not undeniably the leader of the pack, then it's the dog. If the dog is the leader and all is fine, then there aren't any problems. But, as soon as the dog feels the need to dominate, an attack occurs. If the human or humans were the leader and kept that role well defined (and not by hurting the dog, that is not cool), then outbursts are less likely to occur

This philosophy is true of all dogs, regardless of breed. It's true for other problems, too, not just biting or attacking. I suggest anyone that thinks dog breeds are solely responsible for attacks to watch "The Dog Whisperer" on the National Geographic Channel. You will quickly learn that most issues with dogs are the result of the owner, not the dog. And in almost every instance, it has to do with who the dominant figure or figures are in the dog-human relationship. I used to think that pit bulls were nothing but mindless killers and no one should ever own one until I saw that show. Yes, if an improperly handled pit bull gets loose, there is a likelihood that it could attack a person or another animal. But if it's properly handled at home and on routine walks, those issues should eventually go away and they'll be great pets.

I should also add that some of the worst dogs are the small dogs. For some reason, it seems like a large number of them have a "small dog complex" and have to fight everyone and everything. They just get dismissed because of their size and the fact that they aren't going to kill a small child or another dog.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I really do not want to get involved in this. There is a reason the pit bull discussion are not supposed to take place on this board -- most opinions have already been set and are very strongly held, to the point that the feelings can negatively influence the posts.

Nonetheless, I just want to point out that I would not place too much reliance on the CDC statistics cited above. Here are a couple of articles discussing problems with the studies:

Article 1

Article 2

My standard recommendation is that you never leave a child unsupervised with a large dog. I would add that no dog should be allowed to run loose.

Time for me to go back to Kumbaya.:dance:


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Actually, *American pit bull terriers*, Staffordshire terriers, etc., aren't in the top ten breeds in America per AKC. They're a small percentage of the pet dog population but come in at #1 (purebred) and #1 (mixed breed) in dog related fatalities. Rotts come in at #2, followed by German Shepherds. I'll say again, that is a result of a combination of breeding, environment, and ability to do damage. They've been bred for many generations to be fighters, attack animals, guard animals (depending which breed we're talking about). They have the temperament, courage, and the physical attributes for the job. Some are raised in harsh environments, and that no doubt makes a difference. Fact is many (most) dogs will bite under some circumstances. Most don't have the stamina and other physical and psychological attributes to kill their victims very often. These breeds do. OBTW, someone asked, Chows are right up there too, as are Dobermans.
> 
> Sure the livestock owner had the "right" to kill the dog for chasing a chicken. And yes the owner of a dog must take responsibility for its actions. Parents must take responsibility for the actions of their minor children, also. We don't shoot them for chasing a chicken (I hope). Actually Bobby explained this further - he had mares about to foal and the dog ran loose at will. I can understand his concern.
> 
> ...


You do realize the american pitbull terrier is not a recognized AKC breed don't you? Besides, these are REGISTERED dogs. Do you think the average "thug" who has 5 pitbull-type dogs registers them? I have 2 and they aren't registered.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

txjustin said:


> You do realize the american pitbull terrier is not a recognized AKC breed don't you? Besides, these are REGISTERED dogs. _*Do you think the average "thug" who has 5 pitbull-type dogs registers them? I have 2 and they aren't registered.*_


LMAO!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> You do realize the american pitbull terrier is not a recognized AKC breed don't you? Besides, these are REGISTERED dogs. Do you think *the average "thug" who has 5 pitbull-type dogs registers them? I have 2 and they aren't registered.*


Are you just average or above average?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Are you just average or above average?


Lol, I thought about that after I typed it. I guess I'll have to edit it. :headknock Nevermind, I can't edit it. No, I am not a "thug". I was referring to the genre of peope that are stereotyped for owning pits. I am sure lots of pit owners don't register their dog...as well as owners of other breeds of dog.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> LMAO!


Ya it was pretty funny after I reread what I wrote and how I wrote it. I guess once you post another post afterwards you can't edit the older ones. Oh well...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

txjustin said:


> Lol, I thought about that after I typed it. I guess I'll have to edit it. :headknock Nevermind, I can't edit it. No, I am not a "thug". I was referring to the genre of peope that are stereotyped for owning pits. I am sure lots of pit owners don't register their dog...as well as owners of other breeds of dog.


SO, if you aren't responsible enough to register your dogs, how do you figure you have the aptitude to raise them?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> SO, if you aren't responsible enough to register your dogs, how do you figure you have the aptitude to raise them?


What does it matter if I register my dogs? What does it have to do with responsiblity? I feed, water, walk, play, teach, correct, and learn with/from my dogs. Tell me some advantages that will directly help me or my dogs to having them registered. Will it make them happier? Will it make me happier? Please don't lecture me on takin care of something, you don't know me. Thanks. Also, figuring I have been raising animals all my life I figure my "aptitude" is up to par.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> SO, if you aren't responsible enough to register your dogs, how do you figure you have the aptitude to raise them?


I've never registered my dogs for the simple reason I've always had them spayed/nuetered. Never wanted to be in the pup business. And my current hunter has VERY good bloodlines (Lean Mac, The Boss). But if you don't intend to breed them or sell them not much reason to register them with AKC.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

He's talking about breed registration, not city-licensing registration.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have never registered my dogs cause I didn't figure they could read anyhow.:rotfl:


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> I have had two Staffordshire Terriers in the past. The male lived to be almost 17 years old, and the female lived 10. They were both big dogs. The male weighed right at 85 lbs in his prime, and the female was right at 95 lbs.
> 
> In all those years with those two dogs I only saw the male attack another animal twice. Both times he was on a leash, and the other (male) dog came up to him and tried to attack him. The female never attacked another animal. Neither of them ever even growled at a person. They would bark when someone knocked on the door, but would come up to the person wagging their tails wanting to be petted when I/we opened the door.
> 
> ...


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*The AKC has at their disposal some of the worlds leading canine behaviorists. They have taken a strong stand against breed specific legislation because there is no validity to the claim that a certain type of dog is more prone to bite and attack than others. *

*The dog experts understand that: **There are no bad dogs, only bad dog owners.*

*In this instance the Rottweiler owners are negligent on several accounts. One for letting their dog run loose, and two for not taking the time to socialize their dog with other animals. *

*It's all about taking the time to be a good dog owner. If you don't have the time to train your dog and make it a good canine citizen, you probably shouldn't own one. *

*Besides killing the girls dog, the Rottie was a danger to the girls life, I wouldn't have thought twice about plugging him. And I can't understand the indifference shown by the police officer.*

*This is the AKC sponsored Meet the Breed at Reliant Park. In no way would they they allow dogs around children that might endanger them. *
*But once again, these dogs are not a danger to anyone because they have been raised and socialized correctly. *

*This Bull Terrier is even a hospital therapy dog:*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Overboard said:


> IMO, there should be no such animal as a *rot, pit bull, or bull dog*. They should all be eliminated!!!!!!!! There isn't any good in any one of those breeds.


Most stupid Post I've read. I've been bitten by more poodles and chihuahas than Rotts or Pits so I think those POS breeds should be eliminated.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Ruben,

I'll take a poodle or chihuahas bite any day over a Rott or Pitt bull bite.

I don't think the theme of the thread is talking about the size of the bite versus is danger and verocity of a big dog that has decided you are his enemy!

blud.dog


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> I saw a dachsund take a mans finger to the bone once, Winston are you listening??


Man I ain't siding with anyone on this, so don't anyone shoot me or accuse me of being a pit bull/rotweiler lover, cuz I don't much care for either. But if any of you think just cuz a dog ain't on the dangerous breeds "list" means it ain't dangerous, your day will come, sooner or later, when you witness a "super nice ol dog" that goes ballistic. My dang ol weenie dog is the coolest, nicest dog ever and loves everyone. But every now and then someone jacks with him, and he will snap, and he will draw blood. This is a 15lb weiner dog dudes, but that sucka is scary when he gets mad! Haha. Another instance, my brother-in-law had a 12 year old lab, sweet as can be, loved everyone, family pet for 12 years, blah blah blah.....one day, he snapped and bit the face of my 4 year old nephew, drew blood and a chunk of skin. BIL walked inside, got a shot gun, and that dog only lived to be 12. Point is, all dogs can be dangerous, given the right (eerrrr wrong?) environment. Green to JH for taking care of that situation as best he could.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The bottom line is that if you own an animal, you are responsible for that animal. Period. If it gets out, you were negligent. If it hurts someone, you are liable. So, don't own an animal that you cannot control. If you can't guarantee that your animal will not get out and hurt or kill someone, then you need to take steps to confine the animal better. If you let it run loose, you deserve to be made responsible. Nuff said.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> The bottom line is that if you own an animal, you are responsible for that animal. Period. If it gets out, you were negligent. If it hurts someone, you are liable. So, don't own an animal that you cannot control. If you can't guarantee that your animal will not get out and hurt or kill someone, then you need to take steps to confine the animal better. If you let it run loose, you deserve to be made responsible. Nuff said.


I can agree with you 100%. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Jesus H Christ, me and 007 fished in the same boat today and we are both able to reply to this thread, we did not kill each other and are still friends--some could learn. rs


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Jesus H Christ, me and 007 fished in the same boat today and we are both able to reply to this thread, we did not kill each other and are still friends--some could learn. rs


Good deal!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Jesus H Christ, me and 007 fished in the same boat today and we are both able to reply to this thread, we did not kill each other and are still friends--some could learn. rs


I bet there was some good discussions going on too.

Did you catch any fish?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I bet there was some good discussions going on too.
> 
> Did you catch any fish?


Just the usual we need to fish "there" discussion.:hairout: rs


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's was an aweful thing to happen. I think you probably did the best you could. I haven't read too many of the replies so I may be repeating others thoughts. Put the attack dog and the dog's owner down! Too bad that's not legal!!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Pitts are a breed of there own. I would never own one. Period. I think they are good for one thing, hog hunting. Thats it. 99% of all pitts will catch and die hanging on a hog if need be. They are just game animals. You cant take out years of fighting/breeding out of there blood over a couple of decades. 

There are plenty of guys on this board who have hunted with them, they can attest to their drive. I'm not saying that other dogs wont bite, but i'd much rather get bit by a lab, boxer, or mutt, than a pit. CRAZY jaw strength. Bone crushing strength. And you can beat them with a 2x4, they ain't letting go if they have a good hold either.

I don't see why people own them. There are plenty of other breeds without the strong prey drive and unpredictable behavior at times

For the folks who own them and are responsible good owners, I hope you never have to deal with your pet getting ahold of someone elses dog or kid.

My neighbor bought a pit, a blue one. Clipped ears, big jug head.Spent like 1500 bux on him.When the dog was about a year old it ran into my yard, where my 7 yr old black lab was with me while i was doin yard work. It jumped on my lab,. I tried to pull him off at first, but it wasn't happening,and with 2 hits with a shovel to that dogs noggin it was out. I was tryin to kill it at that point. Didn't get lucky enuff tho. The owner ran up to me and said what the hell, I told him to take a good look at where he was standing, and he and his dog were at fault. He scooped his dog up and said he would be back. I told him to make sure he brought the dog back too lol. Had that been just about any other breed, I probably would of been able to pull them apart. But he had to have a pitt bull.

But he looked cool tho, carrying that mutt back to the house. He later came back and apologized. I asked him of all the dogs you could of bought, why that one. He said cuz they look cool. FOOL, has no idea what he has on his hands.

If your pitt bull ends up in my yard, you can find him in the trash can on trash day, especially if there aren't any tags on them. TRUST ME I might make a phone call to ya to let you come get your dog the first time. After that, nite nite.

There are way to many cool dogs to own than a pitt. I know if I had to pick a dog, that I was held liable for, my last pick would be a Pitt, tho I think they are some beautifull dogs. Just when the screws get loose, it's a small pack of TnT thats gunna go off.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

txjustin said:


> Whose general rule? Seriously, this is one of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


Oh yeah, I have had a lot of dumb posts. "general rule"was probably a poor choice of words but cant you admit that those breeds just might have it in them,hard wired, to attack more than other breeds? I think that the preponderance of the evidence would indicate that.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

the wood man said:


> Oh yeah, I have had a lot of dumb posts. "general rule"was probably a poor choice of words but cant you admit that those breeds just might have it in them,hard wired, to attack more than other breeds? I think that the preponderance of the evidence would indicate that.


 preponderance= to be superior in amount, power, etc. rs


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> preponderance= to be superior in amount, power, etc. rs


Thats pretty much what I am talking about. By the way, I love my healer, he is a lot of fun and the smartest dog that I have ever had.But he does have the instinct to bite strangers at home but they always go for the ankles.I have had to teach him to not do that and he has learned. But some scruffy looking guy on a bike coming up to me might just be too much for him. And if Obama would come visit me he might be in trouble.(just kidding)


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

the wood man said:


> Thats pretty much what I am talking about. By the way, I love my healer, he is a lot of fun and the smartest dog that I have ever had.But he does have the instinct to bite strangers at home but they always go for the ankles.I have had to teach him to not do that and he has learned. But some scruffy looking guy on a bike coming up to me might just be too much for him. And if Obama would come visit me he might be in trouble.(just kidding)


 I would pay your dog to live in a DYNASTY if Q ball was at stake. rs


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe we should get rid of all guns too Since they are the weapon of choice in crimes too right.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

RubenZamora said:


> Maybe we should get rid of all guns too Since they are the weapon of choice in crimes too right.


 Maybe we could get rid of the internet.:help: rs


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Maybe we could get rid of the internet.:help: rs


Or we can get rid of people walking little dogs


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

First of all you did a great job! Now, and not to offend animal control or any police department I carry a catch pole in my truck and know how to use it.
We have an extreme stray and leash law violation problem in my neighborhood and I have caught several pits, rotties and chow x's and when you have them safely placed in a kennel animal control will pick them up. You can not depend on either to do their job!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> You are more than welcome to come and visit, I can let you homestead in the pasture with the cows if you wish, but I prefer to stay in the big brick house. I am guessing you can't walk 50 feet either way of your driveway without tresspassing, you worked on your spelling yet "ole samauri" ? I will haunt every post you make, "SAMAURI".kisssm rs


LOL! You should not drink and post...... A haunting on the innernet? Kewel!:mpd:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

190 posts, and still going? Time to move on, gents!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Good Lord, here we go again. Rusty, I swear its a mere coincidence. Really!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> LOL! You should not drink and post...... A haunting on the innernet? Kewel!:mpd:


Hello SAMAURI, roll on the ground and squeal like a little girl, I think you have that down pat. Do you need an interpretation, SAMAURI?? rs


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> LOL! You should not drink and post...... A haunting on the innernet? Kewel!:mpd:


He gave us a performance as good as a gary trip or better. PWI's and veiled threats all in one. That was some fresh blood you set out.:rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I do my best. rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice avatar Cart!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Brassnadz said:


> Nice avatar Cart!


Thank you sir!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

My 'don't try and sleep with my wife' attack Dobey. Fear him...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> My 'don't try and sleep with my wife' attack Dobey. Fear him...


Given my experience, I might be more concerned about the cat.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Given my experience, I might be more concerned about the cat.


Funny you say that, my wife has a 15 year old orange tabby that still has all his claws and I am more worried about that cat around the little one in the house than the lab pup who is teething.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

sea sick said:


> Pitts are a breed of there own. I would never own one. Period. I think they are good for one thing, hog hunting. Thats it. 99% of all pitts will catch and die hanging on a hog if need be. They are just game animals. You cant take out years of fighting/breeding out of there blood over a couple of decades.
> 
> There are plenty of guys on this board who have hunted with them, they can attest to their drive. I'm not saying that other dogs wont bite, but i'd much rather get bit by a lab, boxer, or mutt, than a pit. CRAZY jaw strength. Bone crushing strength. And you can beat them with a 2x4, they ain't letting go if they have a good hold either.
> 
> ...


edit...I'm done. On with the debate...


----------



## a0195768 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have lived in the City of Plano for 16 years and when I read this I was appalled that such a poor response was possible here. I sent this to the Mayor of Plano right on 9/21 and got a phone call from a city representative hours later. I always figure there are two sides ot every story so I want to post the response that I got today from the city Manager, Bruce Glasscock. Decide for yourself but my conclusion is the city acted appropriately and I would say investigated this incident rather quickly also.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
An email dated September 21, 2009 (at bottom) was sent to Mayor Dyer by Mr. XX concerning an incident Mr. XX read about on a blog posted by a John Humbert. Staff has reviewed the incident and below is a summary of the City's response. It should be noted that Mr. XX has no direct knowledge of the incident. The original blog was posted at http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=23967

Plano 911 received the first call at 6:00pm on Sunday, September 20, 2009. The first caller (female) indicated a dog had attacked another dog and one dog was not moving or breathing and they did not know where the other dog was and could provide no other information. No request for police was made and Plano 911 did not refuse to send police. Only Animal Control was dispatched as it is not policy to dispatch PD on loose dogs.

A second call (male) was received at 6:03pm and he provided the same information as the first call, additionally indicating an injured person was involved. He was advised Animal Control was enroute. He indicated he wanted a police response and both FD and PD were dispatched. 

Sequence of dispatch/arrival times is as follows:

· First call received at 6:00pm
· Second call received at 6:03pm
· Engine 2 and Med 2 Dispatched at 6:04pm
· Animal Control Dispatched at 6:06pm
· PD Dispatched at 6:07pm
· Engine 2 arrived at 6:09:08pm - Med 2 arrived at 6:09:16pm (8 second difference)
· Animal Control arrived at 6:12pm
· PD arrived 6:14pm 
NOTE: Delay in dispatching both PD and Animal Control was result of unit availability.

Total response time from first call received at 6:00pm to first unit on scene was 9 minutes; and 6 minutes from second call received at 6:03pm, not the 20-30 minutes reported in the blog.

Following is summary of each responding department's report:

*Fire Department*
On Sunday Sept 20. 2009 at 6:04pm - Engine 2 (E2) and Med 2 (M2) were dispatched to 3345 Devonshire on an injured person from a dog attack. E2 arrived on scene at 6:09:08 and M2 arrived on scene at 6:09:16. E2 and M2 stopped at 3333 Devonshire- it was at this location where there was a female that had a large amount of blood on the front of her blouse. She was holding a small dog. 

Down the street at Huntington and Devonshire there was 3 adults looking in the direction of E2. Once on scene an adult male met FD- and was visibly upset- asking why the police had not been sent and " they had better get there quick or I am going to get my Glock. " FD reported to dispatch they were going to stage at 3333 Devonshire and that there were individuals on scene who were emotionally charged. FD's initial assumption was that the people standing outside on Huntington were involved in this incident- FD thought it possible that it was their dog that had attacked the other dog and that the individual that had met FD threatening to get his gun might do something to inflict harm to others- including FD. 

FD made contact with the lady and while she was very upset- she denied any injuries. Once FD determined the woman was not injured M2 was cleared of the call. The only blood FD could locate on scene -apart from what was on the owner of the dog was a small spot on the sidewalk at the SE corner of Huntington and Devonshire. It had already dried on the concrete and FD did not clean the spot. 

*Police Department*
PD learned of the call when they were dispatched at 6:07pm, and two officers responded. PD arrived seven minutes after dispatched. Officers checked the area for the suspect dog, but was unable to locate it. An Officer contacted the victim, Ms. Xu and the witness, Mr. Humbert, who Officers say were courteous and appreciative. Officers collected contact information from Mr. Humbert and told him that he would be re-contacted if further information was needed. 

Officers stated that when they arrived, FD. was in the front yard talking to Mr. Humbert and taking care of Ms. Xu, who was not injured. The notes on the PD call state FD was staging due to the subjects being "emotionally charged." Notes also say that the caller was uncooperative and had hung up on PSC. 

Officers indicated Ms. Xu stated the dog was like a child to her. During the 30 minutes that Officers were at the location, they talked with Animal Control and also talked to several neighbors inquiring whether anyone had ever seen the suspect dog before and/or knew where it belonged. No one did. Animal Control and Officers talked Ms. Xu through her options for arrangements for the dog. Animal Control took the dog's remains for storage until she could decide on final disposition. When Officers left the location, a male friend and a neighbor were with Ms. Xu. 

As for Mr. Humbert's recollection of comments made by the officer of "Why isn't your dog leashed?" and "Then why did you call the police?" The first officer on scene states he did not make those statements. He says he did approach Mr. Humbert and ask if he was involved in the incident. When he found out that Mr. Humbert was a witness, he gathered information from him. The second officer spent his time looking for the dog and did not talk to Mr. Humbert. 

Officers state that the blood they saw was on Ms. Xu and her front porch. He also said that Animal Control looked for the location of the attack, but did not find it. PD does not have had the means to clean up blood. FD handles this. 

*Animal Control*
On 09/20/09, Animal Control (AC) was dispatched at 6:00pm to the 3300 block of Devonshire to respond to an attack by a large black Rottweiler type dog. AC arrived in the 3300 block of Devonshire at 6:12pm. 

AC patrolled the area for 15 minutes looking for any large black dog but was unable to locate it. The AC Officer returned to the scene and spoke with Ms. Xu and her boyfriend, Vincent. Ms. Xu was still very upset and the Officer had to obtain a description of the incident from her boyfriend. He said that Ms. Xu was walking her dog, a spayed female Chihuahua named Fashion, on a leash when a large black dog came up from behind and attacked Fashion without provocation. Ms. Xu was blaming herself for being unable to protect her dog and was extremely upset so the Officer decided to stop questioning her to give her time to process what had happened. The Officer offered to take the remains to the AC shelter to hold for them until they could make a decision on what to do with Fashion's body. The Officer gave them the name of two companies that provide burial and cremation services, left them her card so they could contact her if the aggressive dog returned or if they had any other questions, and then took the remains to the shelter. She cleared the scene at 6:39pm.

On 9/21/09, the Officer returned to speak with Ms. Xu and the witnesses who live at 3345 Devonshire. The young female witness from 3345 Devonshire stated that the dog was a Rottweiler wearing a choke chain with no tags. She also stated that the dog had been seen loose in the neighborhood before but no report had been made with Animal Services. The Officer had just impounded a black and tan dog in the vicinity of their residences, so the witnesses and Ms. Xu were asked to look at the dog just to be sure it was not the dog that had committed the attack. They all agreed that the impounded dog was not the dog from the previous day's incident.

AC Manager Jamey Cantrell spoke with the owner of the dog and her boyfriend September 22nd when they came to the shelter. They again identified the attacking dog as a Rottweiler and were told that AC records had been checked looking for a possible match but nothing had been found as of yet. They were also told if the dog was identified, they could file a dangerous animal complaint and the process was explained to them. They expressed concern that other pets and children in the area were at risk of being attacked and were assured that AC shared that concern and wanted to identify the dog, but at this point it would be difficult to do without a tip from the public. They were provided with two brochures for companies that provide burial/cremation services and agreed to let AC hold their dog's body until they were able to make a decision on which company to use. They were very appreciative of the work of the AC and expressed no complaints about how the situation had been handled. AC set up daily patrols of the area in hopes of catching the dog out again. 

From all indications the response was handled appropriately and professionally by all the City's first responders. Appropriate follow-up has been initiated by Animal Services based on the information that is available.

_Bruce_


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*?*

Are pit bulls and rottweilers mean?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"that the individual that had met FD threatening to get his gun might do something to inflict harm to others- including FD. "

BS.

"As for Mr. Humbert's recollection of comments made by the officerof "Why isn't your dog leashed?" and "Then why did you call the police?" The first officer on scene states he did not make those statements"

What, like he was going to admit to making remarks like that? Sure. They sound like they got into CYA mode quick.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

John, where ya at??


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Comments*

Hmmm.... I wrote an email to Bruce Glasscock and I have not recieved a reply. Not sure if it would gain anything but getting into it in this forum, but I will stand by my comments and reputation.

I will say this:

I will freely admit that in a situation like this with a screaming, hysterical, bloodly women in front of me that my sense of time could be distorted. However, not sure I was off THAT much. I know that response times are logged fairly accurately, and I trust the times they are reporting. But the discrepancy may be due to this:

When the engine first arrived, it stop quite a ways up the street. I had to move to the street and wave my arms for a while before they saw me and repositioned themselves in front of where the event was going down. If their logged response time was when they first stopped up the street, then their times may be accurate - but a significant amount of time passed before I got their attention and they pulled up in front of where I and Ms. Xu were actually located.

There may or may not have been an ambulance up the street - I could not tell or see as the road curves slightly at that point. But I assure you the time the ambulance pulled up to where we were located was a LOT longer than 8 seconds!!

When the engine first arrived, I spoke to the crew while they were still on board. I did inquire where the police where - they were NOT on the scene and the dog was still present in my yard. My exact comment was "If the police are not coming, I will get my Glock and put the dog down myself." I still feel this comment was not unreasonable, since the dog still represented a clear and immediate danger to those on the scene. In fact, I think this was one reason the crew did not disembark. The FD crew called dispatch and requested police presence and told me "they are coming".

I was never anything but polite and courteous. The comments related by Mr. Glasscock insinuated that I was threatening, and that is COMPLETELY , UTTERLY false. The only thing the FD - or anyone else - needed to be concern with was THE DOG. Now perhaps the FD might have related "key words or phrases" that insured police presence when they called dispatch back.

While the sense of time might have been distorted, I am absolutely clear on the sequence of events and what I said, and what was said to me. There were others present. You can choose to believe whomever you wish - it doesn't matter to me, I can put my head on the pillow with a clear concience.

I should also note that the site of the attack occurred over a 100 ft away from Ms. Xu's residence. So far as the responders not being able to find the site of the attack - well, if they had ASKED either myself or my daughter we could have taken them directly to the spot. There was a 6-inch blood spot at that point, and drops/trail of blood in that area and all the way to Ms. Xu's front door. When I first went outside, I found Ms. Xu standing in the street and wandering around slightly. This was about 30-40 ft from the initial attack. After the initial kill and tug of war, the dog followed her for several yards before breaking off and returning to my yard, directly adjacent to the point of attack. There are STILL blood spots on the sidewalk and street, even after the rain we had earlier this week.

When reviewing the "official" report, one should consider this: What possible motive would I have for making things up? What possible motive would the officer have for his comments? I would think that anytime that fire or police are dispatched to an event, it would be an "emotionally charged" event.

Now apparently I did miss some things - as I never saw a second officer, but I was focused on the girl, her condition, and the dog. Wasn't paying much attention to other persons. So perhaps there were things going on that I missed.

I should add that the FD responders were concerned, sympathetic, courteous, and professional. Follow-up with Animal Control has been impressive. Was this a big deal? No, of course not. I just think the officer was - IMO - while "professional", acted a bit put-out and was unsympathetic. In retrospect, I guess that is not a job requirement. But it makes me appreciate officers who go the extra mile and have a real concern about the people in their community.

If the officer had taken more time - and gotten a statement from the two eye witnesses to the attack (namely myself and my daughter), then they would have gotten an accurate description of the dog (which did not happen until animal control visited us the next night), been able to locate the exact point of attack, and possibly captured the animal at that time.

I am interested to see if Mr. Glasscock responds - but so far as I'm concerned, this is a closed subject and history. Not going to address it any further, especially in a public forum. I am actually surprised at the number of responses and interest this post has generated. My reason for making the post was not to rag on the responders, but to find out what my fellow 2coolers would have done in the situation. Let it pass, get involved, take unilateral action on the animal, etc.

One bright note, I have been in contact with Ms. Xu and her friend several times this week and have gotten to know my neighbors a bit better. She is doing better, went to a doctor for treatment, and is dealing with her loss.

Now I have more important things going on in my life right now than rehashing a he-said, they said deal. I think this post has chewed up enough comments and bandwidth for the topic. Thanks to everyone for their comments, opinions, and messages.

I am getting back to fishing, and will be reporting on my upcoming trip to Boca Paila for tarpon, bonefish, permit, and snook. Much more fun to discuss and talk about.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

Reading that post of the response from the City of Plano, I would say that the call was handled well, and the response time was quick. It looks like a report was generated by all agencies involved. An attempt was made to locate the vicious dog, which I'm sure hauled its *** home to its irresponsible owner. It's not unusual for loose dog calls not to be handled by the police unless specifically requested. Cops don't normally have dog-catching equipment with them. That's animal control's job. There's really no need for any follow-up by the cops as no criminal laws were broken, save for whatever municipal code involving loose/vicious dogs. Probably not a good idea to tell the fireman you are going to get a pistol. Sad that the poor woman had her dog ripped apart in front of her, but fortunate that no people were injured.


----------

